Ask HN: How do you manage passwords and sensitive data? - dmos62
======
dmos62
I use Keepass and git. Keepass is open-source and available on all major
platforms. Git lets me not worry about some kind of data loss when
manipulating the keepass database, and equally importantly, let's me sync
multiple devices for offline use.

I've run into a major problem with this setup where the size of the repo
explodes, because of some file attachments (5-30mb) that I edit from time to
time. Every time I edit one of those file attachments, the repo's new size
becomes its old size, plus the new size of the database.

I've been pondering the solutions. Could use one store for passwords and small
binaries (photos of documents for example), for which keepass+git works fine,
and another store for bigger binaries that are sometimes edited (tomb?,
rsync?). Still figuring it out.

A nice upside of encrypted data in git repos is that I can use the same git
providers I use for version control of other things like notes and code.

------
robbya
Can you be more specific? Do you mean managing your own passwords for websites
or storing the passwords of others in a web app or something else?

Password managers are a good solution for your own passwords. Whichever one
supports all your computers, web browsers, and phones is probably great. Each
tool has a different set of supported platforms.

------
13415
I'm using my own password manager.

